# LP-E6N battery mixed with LP-E6 battery in grip



## Rahul (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I purchased a 7d2 on Saturday last week. The battery in the 7D2 is LP-E6N. 

Now I also own a gripped 5D3 and there will always be a possibility that I may mix the batteries in the grip. Will it be safe to do so?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2015)

There should be no problem.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 17, 2015)

They are interchangeable used alone; there may be a small difference in capacity (in terms of total energy stored but not output voltage) but the big difference is that the N batteries are manufactured to newer standards for lithium batteries.

If you shoot rapidly I'd be curious to see if one gets warmer than the other, but other than that I'd try it. If there was a meaningful safety issue Canon would have made them so they weren't interchangeable.

Jim


----------



## nonac (Feb 18, 2015)

I've had them mixed in grips on both my 5d III and 7d II without any problems.


----------



## FEBS (Feb 19, 2015)

I didn't find any problem on mixing them on my 7D2 grip.


----------



## fotoray (Feb 20, 2015)

Canon says 7D2 can use either the new LP-E6N or the older LP-E6. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii#Specifications

Is the same true for the 5D3 which uses the LP-E6? Can the LP-E6N be used on the 5D3 without harming either the camera electronics or the battery. If OK, then 5D3 users could benefit from the higher capacity LP-E6N.


----------

